# rep notification



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont know if its been asked before but is there anyway you can give us a notification if we recieve reps , i not looked on there for a while and just happened to look and saw i had been given a few rep points and a few comments , i think unless people physically look they dont notice most times, and i personally like to thank people for reps...

Also when someone quotes on of your posts its nice to go and read it without trolling back through the post..

A notification thing like you have on LIKES would be great..

:thumbup1:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i thought there was already a notification for it lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> i thought there was already a notification for it lol


There is a notification for Likes recieved mate, not for reps or for quoted posts..

If there is a notification already i dont get them and i will check my settings !!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh i thought reps changed to likes lol

been away from the site for a while and not long came back online


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

click settings you can see your reps then , but no way of seeing your quoted posts other than going into the thread you posted in .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

uhan said:


> click settings you can see your reps then , but no way of seeing your quoted posts other than going into the thread you posted in .


Yeah mate i know if you click settings you can view reps .. would be nice to get a notification though so its in your face, i know it seems trivial but its a little tool that comes in handy if your not on the site for one week to the next...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate i know if you click settings you can view reps .. would be nice to get a notification though so its in your face, i know it seems trivial but its a little tool that comes in handy if your not on the site for one week to the next...


yeah i get ya .

might be worth a mention to loz .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

uhan said:


> yeah i get ya .
> 
> might be worth a mention to loz .


Thats why its in here mate lol !!!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

what good are reps?? ive been here few months still dont get the whole point of them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shane22 said:


> what good are reps?? ive been here few months still dont get the whole point of them


Its like a measure of your manhood mate lol... i will give you reps just to make your manhood bigger ok, you are on 4 green bars at the minute but look what happens when i give you my mega rep points woop woop !!! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

there you go shane boosted your bar up so now your a real man lol !!!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

hahaha thanks mate!! but is that it then? once its alrede got to that point theres no more? i never see anyone with anymore than that many bars!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shane22 said:


> hahaha thanks mate!! but is that it then? once its alrede got to that point theres no more? i never see anyone with anymore than that many bars!!


The bars wont go up but the rep points will continue and the rep comment will change as you go through various stages until you reach forum GOD status lol !!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

so thats what they are!!! I just checked and I got some reps, awesome. I feel more manly already and I think my guns got bigger too!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> so thats what they are!!! I just checked and I got some reps, awesome. I feel more manly already and I think my guns got bigger too!!


Deffo mate, my guns were puny until i started to get reps , now i look like a synthol, injected freak pmsl !!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I just cracked 100 "likes" too, Im gona be a monster by the end of the day!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Great suggestion - thanks!

It's not possible by default but there may be an add-on which offers that functionality.

I've got a list of 'stuff to implement on UK-M' and I've added Quoted Posts and Likes Notifications.

L


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

a notification for getting quoted would be brilliant


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Its like a measure of your manhood mate lol... i will give you reps just to make your manhood bigger ok, you are on 4 green bars at the minute but look what happens when i give you my mega rep points woop woop !!! lol


can I have some mega rep ponits al be a good boy a promise :innocent:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> can I have some mega rep ponits al be a good boy a promise :innocent:


Mega rep points awarded for the blatant begging lol !!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mega rep points awarded for the blatant begging lol !!!


Thank you


----------

